# Custo Skype



## Fondug (18 Septembre 2008)

J'ai beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouver de skins pour skype voir meme le moyen de le customiser. Alors si quelqu'un a quelquechose dans son armoire, chui preneur...


----------

